# Solved: Fatal Error.No Language File Found.



## Mermaid (Oct 29, 2001)

At the last Restart, this message came up, *Fatal Error, No Language File Found*.  I have never seen this error before, are there gremlins in my system? Can anybody help please.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU W3503 @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 6141 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA Quadro 2000, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 238373 MB, Free - 201736 MB; G: Total - 120801 MB, Free - 120707 MB; H: Total - 139501 MB, Free - 132023 MB; I: Total - 216634 MB, Free - 198592 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 09KPNV
Antivirus: ZoneAlarm Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Download *Autoruns for Windows*: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinte...s/bb963902.aspx
No installation required.
Simply unzip *Autoruns.zip* file, and double click on *autoruns.exe* file to run the program.
Click the options tab on the autoruns window and click Filter options, then click to check Hide Microsoft entries
Go *File>Save*, and save it as *AutoRuns.txt* file to known location suggest Desktop
You must select *Text* from drop-down menu as a file type:

On reply click go advanced
manage attachments
browse to the saved file
then upload and it will be attached to your reply


----------



## Mermaid (Oct 29, 2001)

Thank you for your reply, I seem to be having a problem saving the AutoRun as txt file, I'm not sure if the result is readable.


----------



## Mermaid (Oct 29, 2001)

I think I may have found the problem, I installed [SpyHunter!!! Should have done more research first. It is a nasty program that is just so difficult to uninstall. After several attempts, I finally managed to get rid of it and now have no more 
"Fatal Error- No Language File Found" . Your expert opinion would be appreciated . with thanks, Mermaid


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Very probably it was listed in autoruns as a startup application

+ "\SpyHunter4Startup" "SpyHunter4 application" "Enigma Software Group USA, LLC.

As you say not a program that I would have considered
*Step #1: By using the Add/Remove Programs option.*

*Windows Vista, Windows 7 or Windows 8*


Click *Windows Start* (*Windows Key + Q* in Windows 8), and then click the *Control Panel* item.
Click on *Programs and Features*.
In the *Programs and Features* window, Right-click *SpyHunter or RegHunter*. Once *SpyHunter or RegHunter* is highlighted, click on the *Uninstall* button.Once *SpyHunter Uninstall or RegHunter Uninstall* window appears, it will ask you if you're sure you wish to remove SpyHunter or RegHunter. Click *Yes* to start the uninstallation process. This will start the uninstallation process. 
*Windows XP*


Click *Windows Start* (*Windows Key + Q* in Windows 8), and then open the *Control Panel* item.
Double-click on *Add/Remove Programs*.
In the *Add/Remove Programs* window, right-click *SpyHunter or RegHunter*. Once *SpyHunter or RegHunter* is highlighted, click on the *Uninstall* button.
You will be asked you whether you are sure you want to completely remove SpyHunter or RegHunter from your computer. Click *Yes* to start the uninstallation process.
*Step #2: By using the 'Uninstall SpyHunter' or 'Uninstall RegHunter' option.*


Click *Windows Start* (*Windows Key + Q* in Windows 8).
Select *Programs* (Windows Vista/Windows 7/Windows 8) or *All Programs* (Windows XP).
Look for the *SpyHunter or RegHunter* folder, open it and then click on the *Uninstall SpyHunter or Uninstall RegHunter* option.
Confirm that you wish to uninstall SpyHunter or RegHunter and follow the steps that appear on the SpyHunter or RegHunter screen.
If you encounter problems, even although you have uninstalled come back and we will do some more work

If all is in order mark the topic solved please, by clicking the mark solved button on your post


----------



## Mermaid (Oct 29, 2001)

Thank you for reply, the "Fatal Error, No Language File found " has disappeared after 5 reboots over a 24 hour period. Spy Hunter was an extremely difficult program to uninstall, ( for me ) . Please anyone thinking of trying this program , DON'T! I can now close this thread . Thank you for your help. Mermaid


----------



## Fractalogic (Jul 4, 2010)

Many legitimate software products are difficult to uninstall. Symantec Norton for one! Now I'm not saying that SpyHunter is not a legitimate software. But the point is that some software are like that by design, so they don't get disabled by other malicious software or by an attacker (a person).

What is the intended or advertised use of SpyHunter? To combat spyware? You don't mean that it's an actual spyware, sold in as "anti-spyware"? Haha! LOL!  Talk about a Trojan horse!

I see that you're using Widnows 7. Why not use Microsoft AntiSpyware to combat spyware? It comes with Windows 7. It's a good anti-spyware tool. There is also the Microsoft Security Essentials, which also ads anti-virus protection, free of charge. In Windows 8, this is now all part of the Windows Defender program. Most computer users don't need any better software against viruses and spyware or adware and other malicious software, among other crapware and bloatware.

What Windows users really need is some basic training so they can easily spot bad software before installing it, and how to avoid installing additional "stupidware" when installing legitimate software. Many vendors of free software, like some of the big name anti virus software makers out there, who offer light versions of their premium software products... they like to package a ******** of crazy add-ons, trialware, browser extensions, and the list goes on. In some cases they will install the premium trial version and then after 30 days ask you to pay, when in fact all you want is the free light version, in which case you either have to reinstall it and pick the correct installation choice to get the free version, or when possible decide there and then when it prompts you to pay for it. I think AVG is like that.

The fact that SpyHunter corrupted some language files (so it appears) could be due to a problem within the software. It may not have been intentional to make damage to the user's computer. But in that case it is a bad quality software. I'm not saying this is what happened. But the perceived intentions of the software may not be correct. For example, I have seen people talking about the ndis.sys driver as if it was a virus. Now viruses are known to camouflage themselves as legitimate programs and files, but the reason I was seeing this file name and getting errors was due to overclocking my processor. So something I as a user have done has caused this problem to appear, and it has nothing to do with viruses.

When deciding on getting a third party software, always do a thorough research and read the reviews. In the area of security, viruses, malware, and such... there are lot of players. Some have good intentions, some have bad intentions (knowing that you will install their software if they tell you it's against viruses). Also, some of these are better than others. Check out http://www.av-comparatives.org/ and http://www.av-test.org/en/antivirus/home-windows/ for independent tests of security software.


----------



## Mermaid (Oct 29, 2001)

Thank you for the feed back and your observations. SpyHunter would not let me uninstall it , each time I tried through Add/ Remove Programs, their Website would come up with instructions on how to buy their program. It would not let me click off their site and continue uninstall. I had to disable/delete it in Task Scheduler, then deny permission in Firewall access to Internet, then hunt through User/App Data/ etc and finally found Enigma/SpyHunter in Roaming. Then find all references to Enigma/SpyHunter and delete them. I agree, Norton is also notoriously difficult to uninstall the normal way and leaves behind many reg files. 
Installing SpyHunter was a lapse of good judgement and will make me more vigilant and read reviews . As for corrupting some Language files, maybe, but the Fatal Error-Language Files Missing only appeared straight after installing SpyHunter.

It is important to learn from our misteakes / mistacs----mistakes!
Thank you, Mermaid.


----------

